# Bulletproof coffee



## robyn.paige1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi all am new to site

I am from the uk south coast









Can any one tell me about this bulletproof coffee the coconut oil and unsalted butted method ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, why would you want this coffee though, butter and coconut oil in coffee!!

Hopefully your genuine and not going to spam us with websites for this fad?


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

see this recent thread about it here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17352-bulletproof-beans-worth-it&highlight=bulletproof


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

and this one:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?7977-Bulletproof-Coffee&highlight=bulletproof


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.bulletproofexec.com/bulletproof-coffee-recipe/

Sounds a bit like the usual hyped up rubbish that surfaces every now and again. Shame they are tainting coffee with this stuff. Reminds me a little of war time with such gems as 'Mock Turtle soup' and the likes!

Anyway, welcome along Robyn....hopefully we will convert you over to the real stuff!


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

I admire the ingenuity of some people.

Why just roast coffee when you can create a whole new lifestyle narrative and make it "unique"?

Enter "Upgraded" coffee. Tah dah!

Never underestimate the power of placebo.

As for the butter, I think i'll have it on my toast.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

robyn.paige1 said:


> Hi all am new to site
> 
> I am from the uk south coast
> 
> ...


Yeah it's a waste of time, coffee, butter, coconut oil, in no way could taste anything other than ranker than a ristretto from Nero, and oh yeah an utter waste of money too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2014)

Kind of ironic that a coffee with such a butch, manly name is so girly. Butter in coffee?! Pfffff!!


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Could be quite a powerful laxative though. All that coffee paired with all that natural lubricant... I can imagine a 'roided up power lifter doing a heavy snatch and clean and sharting some serious crema on that concoction.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Caffeine and mcts provides and ideal start to the day. I don't add coconut oil with my coffee as would rather enjoy the coffee but can see why people do.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Caffeine and McDonalds provides and ideal start to the day. I don't add coconut oil with my coffee as would rather enjoy the coffee but can see why people do.


I'm more of a Burger King man myself...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That's a shit edit.

Sausage and egg mcmuffin is the breakfast of champions though.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

MCT and coconut oil are the same thing...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

There's absolutely no science behind the fad other than it 'should' help as mct oil and coconut oil are good tools for training.


----------



## VJC (Apr 23, 2014)

I occasionally add a coffee syrup (usually cinnamon) to my brew if I fancy it sweeter, but never anything else; not even sugar.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There is science behind the benefits of caffeine and mcts if improving body composition is your goal.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

But no link to the two working together.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mct gives more energy without any risk of storing fat, caffeine helps suppress appetite and increases metabolic rate. They're good bedfellows.


----------



## VTG (Dec 11, 2010)

I've actually tried the bulletproof "upgraded" coffee from a friend who kindly gave me a sample. Brewed in a V60 filter and whilst I can say the coffee does taste okay, but to be honest I don't feel any different IMHO... Somehow didn't dare to put butter though...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Mct gives more energy without any risk of storing fat, caffeine helps suppress appetite and increases metabolic rate. They're good bedfellows.


Just bang down the turinabol like all the kids down the gym these days. Never in the squat rack though are they??


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Only to do BB curls


----------



## gotters (Apr 12, 2014)

Bulletproof is a term coined by Dave Astbury, a bloke Joe Rogan (UFC co commentator and podcaster supreme) used to promote, then fell out with.

Astbury has a website called the bulletproof exec I think, all about 'human optimisation' & the 'upgraded self' and his branded bulletproof beans claim to be free of micro toxins & rot found in many other commercially available beans (something which may or may not have been proven to be hogwash) - blending up with mct and butter is about slowing the bodies absorption of the ingredients and giving a slow long burn release into your system, and couple of times I've made it up I've found it to be rocket fuel.


----------

